
Rounding errors found in 30% of precinct math worksheets from Iowa Caucus - _bxg1
https://twitter.com/LuluFriesdat/status/1225256764649680898
======
torstenvl
Appears to have been retracted.

~~~
_bxg1
So it would seem. There's now a NYT article so I'll post that instead.

